# Cold smoking on Landmann,  Master Forge, or Smoke Hollow Electric smokers



## jaybird1103 (Sep 17, 2013)

I wonder if you can cold smoke either on a Landmann 26" cold smoker, Master Forge 27.9-in 1500-Watt Matte Black Electric Vertical Smoker, or a Master Forge 31.9-in 800-Watt Electric Vertical Smoker (which seems to be built similar to the Masterbuilt 30" Vertical Digital Electric Smoker), or the Smoke Hollow 30 inch electric smoker? Can they cold smoke without having an attachment box to them?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 20, 2013)

Any smoker can be a cold smoker....  don't turn the heat on..   Different meats, foods need a maximum temp of 70 - 90 degrees depending on what the item is to be cold smoked....

Dave


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 20, 2013)

I cold smoke with my Smoke Vault...have done cheeses.  I use the tube smoke generator from Todd.  http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNTS

Kat


----------

